# Most relaxing/relaxed time had?



## hobopoe (Feb 23, 2015)

During your traveling, what was the most relaxed or relaxing time you have had? Where were you and what makes you remember it as relaxing?


----------



## Art101 (Feb 23, 2015)

actually got to ride a caboose from SLC to Cheyenne.It was getting decommisioned I guess but was able to lock the doors adn just sleep veg and watch countryside.I miss cabooses.


----------



## Anagor (Feb 24, 2015)

As of yet I was traveling only for two months (Sept/January), but I was quite relaxed all the time. Before, in my "normal life" it happened quite often that I was upset and angry about peanuts. Especially if something that is a nobrainer and always used to work doesn't work and there was shortage of time or alike.

But as I was traveling ... nothing. Things went wrong. Doesn't matter. Have to wait 3 hours in the middle of the night cause took the wrong coach? Oh, well ... Got blisters? Okay, have to deal with it. Lost something? Okay, annoying but heck ...

But to answer your question, the first time I felt really relaxed was as I was sitting at a small pond in London (Southwark, somewhere between Canada Water and my hostel) on a small wall, drinking cider for about two hours.


----------



## CelticWanderer (Feb 24, 2015)

Most relaxing thing I've experienced as after skating a good 10 or 12 miles and i stopped into this lilttle hodunk town. Way in the back next to the park and behind some fences was this water tower. The base was pretty secluded so I smoked a j and just took a nap there bathing in the sun. It was a beautiful day out too. 
Another time it was in this massive open field near this water treartment place. They had these huge concrete slabs stacked up, so I got on those and soaked up the sun and listened to pink floyd for a good few hours before the sun started dropping.


----------



## spectacular (Feb 24, 2015)

watching a candle burn for a few hours


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Feb 24, 2015)

Jeeze. . . pikes peakwilderness area. Im never totally content. Also last spring on a ridgeover looking all of sawtooth national forest


----------



## arianaholland1 (Mar 2, 2015)

Kicking it on Haight Street in Golden Gate Park, Camping on the nude beach/forest in SF


----------

